# Anyone interested in a bulk VST order next month?



## crispy

Due to the postage charges of sourcing these from Europe, it may be more economical to place a bulk order for these baskets so we can split the postage charge...

Just a quick thought, they are shiny goodness... also, who would like to do it =P


----------



## ChiarasDad

I may be interested.


----------



## AndyL

I'm interested.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeHag

Nice idea. Love to but going to wait a little longer.


----------



## vintagecigarman

Yes, please. Happy to pay you up front of you placing the order.


----------



## garydyke1

Ill need an e61 one


----------



## crispy

all good, from what i can see they are all designed for an E61 / 61mm grouphead...


----------



## garydyke1

Is this a goer?


----------



## ChiarasDad

It appears my wife secretly ordered me the 18g for Father's Day, and it has just shown up today. I will get started experimenting with it and report my experiences.

*Edit: * BTW I can confirm that the 18g does fit in the stock Gaggia portafilter. I measure the inside diameter as 18.23mm. My tamper fits it visibly more snugly than it does the stock basket, but it is still a comfortable fit.


----------



## crispy

I'm still keen... just trying to remember the website in Europe, some things google just can't find... do you know where your wife ordered it from ChiarasDad?? also, what sizes are people looking at?

I am using a Synesso so assume this would be equivalent of the 14g... think the 18g would be a little excessive...


----------



## crispy

also, would be good to have some feedback CD, maybe in a VST thread?


----------



## garydyke1

18 I think


----------



## crispy

alright, found the site.... looking at 17 euros shipping and about 18 euros per basket... think the 18 is intended to dose 17-19g, think i will go with that + it's not got as long a wait either...

confirm orders please...


----------



## garydyke1

if we can get the overall cost down to a max of 22-23 euros per basket then count me in.

18g basket please


----------



## vintagecigarman

One for me, please.

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## crispy

upon calculating looks like...

3 people 1 basket - 24 euros a basket

4 people 1 basket - 22.5 euros a basket

5 people 1 basket - 21 euros a basket

rough guideline... 3 in at present...


----------



## Edward

I'm in for a 14g. Can paypal up front. Still owe you that fiver for the nozzle btw

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## Combercoffee

I'm also in for one if possible. Happy to pay up front if details could be passed on. I would actually be interested in the 14g and 18g baskets.


----------



## ChiarasDad

I'm fairly sure she ordered it from the maker, http://vstapps.com/store/vst-precision-filter-baskets/


----------



## funinacup

I'm in for an 18g basket.

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## vintagecigarman

If you are ordering more than one size I'd be in for 2 filters - both the 15g and 18g, please


----------



## crispy

Ok... from what I can gather, this is the list so far...

Gary - 17g (tbc) = 21.45 (£19.31)

Vintage - 14g and 17g = 39.30 (£35.37)

Edward - 14g = 21.45 (£19.31)

Comber - 14g and 17g = 39.30 (£35.37)

Myself - 17g = 21.45 (£19.31)

Going to use paypal so we have purchase protection... the 14g baskets aren't in stock for another 2 weeks, looks as if the 17g are 3-4 days lead...

Any final takers? It will be fun, yes =P


----------



## garydyke1

count me in ; )


----------



## ChiarasDad

Would you add ChiarasDad - 22g ?


----------



## AndyL

Put me down for a 17g please. (gaggia fit)


----------



## funinacup

As above, put me down for a 17g please.

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Edward

Epic

Anyone tried these on prosumer machines rather than a la marzocco? (As in something not quite so high end, like a cherub or an expobar)


----------



## ChiarasDad

Not a prosumer machine, but I'm using it on a Gaggia Classic and I've decided it's more than worth the modest investment.


----------



## MonkeyHarris

I seem to have completely missed this thread. Anyone care to enlighten me what the deal is with VST baskets? I've got an 18g Synesso already but don't use it as I prefer to dose about 15-16g.


----------



## MikeHag

MonkeyHarris said:


> I seem to have completely missed this thread. Anyone care to enlighten me what the deal is with VST baskets? I've got an 18g Synesso already but don't use it as I prefer to dose about 15-16g.


Here's some info... http://coffeegeek.com/opinions/markprince/04-29-2011


----------



## Edward

Chris can you put me down for a 17 also? Thatll mean with that and the fracino nozzle, ill send you £40.37 via paypal


----------



## MonkeyHarris

Sod it. If it's not too late can you put me down for a 15g one to fit a Silvia.


----------



## crispy

No worries Edward... do you mean a 14g Monkey??

Will do this tonight / tomorrow morning... excited I am =)


----------



## Combercoffee

Crispy how do you want to be paid? Paypal? Let me know so I can sort it out with you.

Thanks for organising this.

Mark.


----------



## MonkeyHarris

Yes 14g (sorry) thanks very much for sorting this out. Let me know when/where to send the money.


----------



## crispy

Ok, order placed... although my German is pretty bad it seems as if all has gone through... used paypal for cover and will work out individual costings for everyone, let you know tomorrow...


----------



## AndyL

Nice 1 Crispy!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sandykt

I, too, seem to have missed the boat on this one. Can someone give the link for the VST website? Thanks


----------



## sandykt

P.S. Also interested to hear everyone's opinions once their baskets arrive and they have been road tested.


----------



## vintagecigarman

Hi Cripsy: I'm sure that I'm not alone in wanting to get you paid for this - any idea of costings and how you would like to be paid yet?

And many thanks for doing the work on this.


----------



## ChiarasDad

Sandy, the link is http://vstapps.com/store/vst-precision-filter-baskets/

I have the 18g basket and I've made a few comments in the in-your-cup-this-morning thread. In my experience, it's an improvement.


----------



## crispy

Ok... apologies for delay, hectic couple of nights

One basket costs - £16.55

Two basket cost - £33.10

Postage costs - £1.62

One basket + postage = £18.17

Two baskets + postage = £34.72

Will message you all with payment stuff... will post here with updates on status of the order...

(Amended single basket to mean one basket)


----------



## MikeHag

Please ignore!


----------



## MonkeyHarris

Crispy, I got your pm. Does a 14g basket= a single? Just want to check so I send you correct amount. Also it's a lot easier for me to pay via paypal so can you let me know the extra you get charged for withdrawal and I'll add that on.

Cheers


----------



## crispy

Apologies... when I wrote single and double I meant one or two baskets (not size)... will amend the above post..

no worries on the paypal btw....


----------



## AndyL

crispy said:


> One basket costs - £16.55
> 
> Two basket cost - £33.10
> 
> Postage costs - £1.62
> 
> One basket + postage = £18.17
> 
> Two baskets + postage = £34.72


I just want to clarify those prices, in particular the double £33.10 That's the 17g right. I though we were looking at £21.45 for that basket. I'm a little confused.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyL

now it makes sense ha ha.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scotty

Bought an 18g from square mile and after 24 hours I'm pleased with it. I've been more consistent using it. You really do have to grind so much finer. My last shots didn't start flowing till 9 seconds and were at a perfect 30g after 25 seconds.


----------



## garydyke1

Any updates on this? I have a naked filter which is quivering more than me with excitement!


----------



## AndyL

garydyke1 said:


> Any updates on this? I have a naked filter which is quivering more than me with excitement!


didn't you hear Gary, Crispy is on holiday in the Maldives.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydyke1

doh, missed that.


----------



## Alex_L

hi all

first post on here









over the last few months i've been getting into my coffee and have acquired a silvia, vario grinder and a matching bottomless portafilter (http://www.coffeehit.co.uk/rancilio-custom-naked-portafilter/p254 )

anyway, I was browsing square mile coffee and happened across the VST filter baskets, a few hours reading later and I ordered a 22g one. It arrived today but doesn't fit my bottomless portafilter







- my fault I should have thought about the measurements and the straight sides the basket has. As a result of this I'm now looking for a portafilter that it will fit. Does anyone know of one that definitely fits and is suitable for the silvia?


----------



## ChiarasDad

Hi, Alex, and welcome. In what way does the VST basket not fit? Is it too big around, or does your PF have too small an opening at the bottom, or what?

I have a bog-standard triple basket that I suspect I may not be needing in the future. If you have calipers to measure up your PF, send me the dimensions and we can figure out if this basket would fit. Or I could just send it to you.


----------



## MikeHag

AndyL said:


> didn't you hear Gary, Crispy is on holiday in the Maldives.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hehe. Drinks are on crispy.


----------



## crispy

Hi hi, manic few days... didn't quite make it to the Madlives as my passport has run out, as such I opted for for Southend... ate some candy floss, had some fish and chips... much appreciated everyone









I am itching to get them through too, searched multiple times to try and find a UK stockist but to no avail (at the time)...

I am going to chase it up on Monday / Tuesday to see where things are time wise... hopefully they will turn up before I contact them... will post an update on order status then...


----------



## Scotty

Alex_L said:


> hi all
> 
> first post on here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> over the last few months i've been getting into my coffee and have acquired a silvia, vario grinder and a matching bottomless portafilter (http://www.coffeehit.co.uk/rancilio-custom-naked-portafilter/p254 )
> 
> anyway, I was browsing square mile coffee and happened across the VST filter baskets, a few hours reading later and I ordered a 22g one. It arrived today but doesn't fit my bottomless portafilter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - my fault I should have thought about the measurements and the straight sides the basket has. As a result of this I'm now looking for a portafilter that it will fit. Does anyone know of one that definitely fits and is suitable for the silvia?


Weird, Because the 18g fits my spouted standard silvia portafiler no problem at all!


----------



## MonkeyHarris

crispy said:


> I opted for for Southend


I live in Southend mate. Should have popped in for an espresso







Some say Southend is like the Maldives apart from the weather, food, knife crime...


----------



## Alex_L

ChiarasDad said:


> Hi, Alex, and welcome. In what way does the VST basket not fit? Is it too big around, or does your PF have too small an opening at the bottom, or what?
> 
> I have a bog-standard triple basket that I suspect I may not be needing in the future. If you have calipers to measure up your PF, send me the dimensions and we can figure out if this basket would fit. Or I could just send it to you.


Thanks for the kind offer







luckily Paul at coffeehit has kindly agreed to mill a bit more out of it for free, outstanding service I have to say given it was my mistake in the first place, so I'd highly recommend them for coffee supplies.

For reference, the problem is the VST basket doesn't really taper in at the bottom compared to other larger baskets i've seen. The rancilio filter has a very slight ridge near the bottom which just got in the way, probably only a milimeter or so causing the problem, but just doesn't quite fit.

In the meantime I've been playing around with a synesso double ridgeless and the naked portafilter and its really improving my tamp, so looking forward to trying the VST basket.


----------



## crispy

emailed the company yesterday to ask what the order status was... received an email apologising for the delay, he is waiting on the 14's from La Marzocco and was expecting them at the start of this week... after speaking to LM he said they were now due through early next week, meaning they should be to us around about wednesday or thursday....

will inform you when they arrive here and then get them out to you as quickly as possible...

Chris =)


----------



## crispy

Hello...

Ok, the order turned up today with an apology for the delay... the 14g baskets aren't going to be available until September courtesy of a back order from LM... would you like me to keep these on order for those who ordered?

Another kind of down side is I am off to Scotland today until Tuesday so I won't get the baskets to you until Wednesday... sorry about that...

Lastly, I am still awaiting payment from two of those who ordered, haven't got time to do private mails... will look through and amend prices for everyone based on basket orders when I have a bit more time over next couple of days...

Gotta run...

Chris =)


----------



## MonkeyHarris

Hi Crispy, I ordered a 14g basket. Did they give any indication of when in September they'd arrive? I don't mind waiting if you're still happy to send out at a later date but if you'd rather not have the aggro I don't mind ordering myself nearer the time. Whatever is easier for you.


----------



## funinacup

I don't suppose you've brought any with you? I could meet you if you're near Glasgow









Michael

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Combercoffee

Crispy,

If you are happy enough I'm happy to wait until the 14g baskets come in. Enjoy Scotland and let me know if this suits when you have more time.

Thanks

Mark.


----------



## vintagecigarman

That goes for me too. Whatever is best for you, Crispy - happy either to wait or to cancel.

Easy for me to say - 'cos I ordered both sizes and it's the larger one that I'm really keen to get my hands on.


----------



## crispy

Hi hi...

Sorry fun, didn't even think to bring it with me...

I have no problem keeping them on order, is kind of more hassle trying to get a refund then getting the refunds to you... will email the guy and see what he says, although dealing with anyone in Italy seems to be more of a you'll get when given deal...

Want to get home and use mine too, I had a hunch they would arrive the day I was leaving... hehe...


----------



## Kevycornish

Hi

Unfortunately I missed this order, but have you got the address of the company in Germany ? I will make another order. I am trying to get the 14g as well

Thanks

Kevin


----------



## Combercoffee

Hi Crispy,

That's what I was thinking-the hassle involved in getting refunds would be notable.

All manufacturing in Italy stops in August so if they haven't been made already then it will more than likely be September before they start again.

I'm in a similar position to vintagecigarman in that whilst I do want the 14g it's really the 18 that I'm probably going to be using most.

As I said before, happy to wait.

Mark.


----------



## crispy

No worries on the waiting, worst case if someone changes their mind I will keep any unsold and put them in the classifieds here...

KevyCornish, Hello =) - might be able to get a 14g on backorder for you and then it will be sent through with the others, leave it with me and I will see what I can do... otherwise shipping was about 17 Euros so it wasn't cost effective to order a single basket...

If anyone is interested in perusing, some pictures of synesso versus vst and a coffee I made this morning... have been punished on a couple of extractions already, wish I didn't start using the VST with new beans as it is another element of variance...

Enjoy =)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157627330499416/


----------



## crispy

Argh... I only have 2 addresses to send the baskets to, GaryD and Edward... please PM me your addresses so I can get these out, they are itching to be used...

Make haste, for the Badger parade is in but 15 minutes...

(Edit)... lastly, will confirm exactly how much postage is to send within the UK, if you haven't included it please could you paypal it to me sometime... please know I am not making money on this but trying to cover the exact cost of the order, thanks all for your patience


----------



## Kevycornish

Square mile say they may get some 14g but not for a while

Kevin


----------



## Edward

Crispy, one of the baskets arrived today thanks. can you let me know how much the postage is? For the stuff I owe you 40, so need to inc postage. Also any paypal fees you need added on cheers. Ed


----------



## vintagecigarman

Chris, my basket has also just arrived. Thanks. Fits my E-61 rocket portafilter beautifully, and tamper seems to be an ideal fit. Not had time to use yet, but beautifully made. More later - in hurry to get out at moment. Will report back on how it works.


----------



## crispy

Good to hear they arrived safely









The postage costs £2.35 for first class recorded, don't worry about paypal costs... seem to be using my paypal account far too much so having a balance isn't a problem... they are all envelopes I had at home and I 'borrowed' some packing tape from work...

So far I have made about 2 good double espresso's although their extraction has been far from even.... they seem to sit tighter in the portafilter (within the spring) and seem to clamp tight earlier when portafilter and basket are put into the brew head... the coffee I have at the moment has a tendency to clamp so I have been using a loose WDT technique which seems to be helping... I am not too far off from a good extraction but I enjoy the journey just as much...

The puck seems to stick in the basket when knocking out into the Grindestein... coffee residue seems to stick more into the individual holes but that quickly shifts after a rinse... Would say the basket is about 58.1mm in diameter so my tamper moves around a bit but nothing to worry about...

Gotta head to post office to get another couple of baskets sent, let me know how you guys get on...


----------



## Kevycornish

Hi Vintagecigarman

What size tamper do you use?

Kevin


----------



## vintagecigarman

I've just had the chance to use mine. Used with 17 gm of Cuban Serrano - a bean and dose I know well. First shots were far too fast and I had to tighten up the Mazzer by a couple of divisions. Next extractions showed just how sloppy my tamping technique has become, but a bit of concentration produced some amazing shots. This was borne out by my wife, who was totally oblivious to what I was doing, telling me that my coffee was really on form.

Basket is a very tight fit, but comes out OK for cleaning.

Using a RB 51mm tamper.

Early days, but I'm well pleased with it up to now.

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## vintagecigarman

Sorry, make that 58.1 tamper size.

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevycornish

Was that your measurement of the tamper or did you buy that size (58.1)? If so can you get the custom sizes in UK ?

Thanks

Kevin


----------



## vintagecigarman

You can order from RB direct and they will make whatever size you want. CoffeeHit also take orders and pass them on, and you may be able to make a considerable saving on the postage cost if you go through them.

I'm currently using the C-Ripple, but also have a Flat Ripple.


----------



## MonkeyHarris

Hi Kevin, Unfortunately I only ordered a 14g basket so I won't have mine until September. If you haven't taken the plunge by then I'll let you know how my 58.5 fits.


----------



## Kevycornish

Cool I have just Received the 18g and 22g from Square Mile and would like a snug fitting tamper I should think a 58.1 is enough to allow the tamper to get out after tamp

I fancy a flat base

Seattlecoffeegear do a review of the different bases from RB on you tube

Kevin


----------



## funinacup

I got a 58mm flat motta last week for when I receive my vst basket, hoping it'll do the job nicely, feels really good and is (in my opinion) a perfect fit for the gaggia basket.

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## pbutterworth

Just saw this, I guess i'm too late am I?

I would love an 18g one.

If you have any cancellations please count me in.

cheers

Paul


----------



## crispy

might be adding a 14g to the order... will see if i can get an 18g added on as the order will be sent as one, although this won't come through until September... if you want one quicker then square mile are now stocking (i think)..


----------



## pbutterworth

I could wait, please do see whether they can add one.

many thanks

Paul



crispy said:


> might be adding a 14g to the order... will see if i can get an 18g added on as the order will be sent as one, although this won't come through until September... if you want one quicker then square mile are now stocking (i think)..


----------



## garydyke1

Recieved mine today , it doesnt fit my naked portafilter! The thing is huge way bigger than expected. Pure triple basket rather than double

If anyone wants to swap for a 14g, or wants to buy it off me let me know : (

pbutterworth maybe?


----------



## MonkeyHarris

What size is it Gary? in grams... Also can you roughly measure the diameter.


----------



## garydyke1

18g. Its the depth thats the problem not width. Perfect diameter for for my 58.7mm tamper too. darn it. About 1.2mm off my p-filter and it would fit....Ill need a 14g one


----------



## vintagecigarman

Strange that it doesn't fit, Gary. Mine goes in a standard E61 portafilter no bother.

There's a fair amount of headroom, even with an 18gm dose. Still happily experimenting with dose level - but it seems happier with 18, rather than my usual 17. Tamping seems more critical than I've been used to - so much for my theory that tamping is relatively unimportant!

But I love the way the shots are coming out.

Sent via Tapatalk from my HTC Desire HD.

And, actually, the world DOES revolve around my Glen of Imaal terrier!


----------



## garydyke1

vintagecigarman said:


> Strange that it doesn't fit, Gary. Mine goes in a standard E61 portafilter no bother.
> 
> There's a fair amount of headroom, even with an 18gm dose. Still happily experimenting with dose level - but it seems happier with 18, rather than my usual 17. Tamping seems more critical than I've been used to - so much for my theory that tamping is relatively unimportant!
> 
> But I love the way the shots are coming out.
> 
> Sent via Tapatalk from my HTC Desire HD.
> 
> And, actually, the world DOES revolve around my Glen of Imaal terrier!


The actual basket wont 'click' all the way into the p-filter, headroom isnt an issue. because the edges are straight down (and very deep) as opposed to tapered. The basket is hitting the bottom of the naked p-filter. It will fit my normal p-filter ok.

bit frustrating!


----------



## MonkeyHarris

I'm definitely tempted. I'm going to have a look at my bottomless PF in the morning to see if i'll have the same issue. I got mine from Happy Donkey. The reason I went for a 14g one is because my 14g Synesso actually holds 17.5g which is my preffered dose. I thought 18g would likely hold 20-21g and seeing as I like as little head room as possible it could be a pain.

Vintage, is the 18g dose level with the top of the basket after sweep?


----------



## vintagecigarman

MonkeyHarris said:


> Vintage, is the 18g dose level with the top of the basket after sweep?


I weigh 18g of beans and grind them into the basket in the pf. This gives a little mound just over the top. A little careful Stockfleth levels it out to just short of the top of the basket. Tamping then compresses it considerably.

Hope this helps.


----------



## MikeHag

From what I've read (I think it was Mark Prince's article on coffeegeeks) these baskets perform better with a different dosing/distribution method.

Found it. See here http://coffeegeek.com/opinions/markprince/04-29-2011


----------



## vintagecigarman

Thanks for the link Mike - I knew I'd read quite an in-depth article about these, but couldn't find it again!


----------



## MonkeyHarris

Thanks guys. I think the 18g basket is going to be too big for my needs.


----------



## pbutterworth

What's the general concencus on the 18g basket, I don't use the triple that came with my naked portafilyer, the double basket is just fine. Should I get a 14g instead of an 18g?


----------



## vintagecigarman

Working fine for me, and currently using 18g dose.

Absolutely no downsides to it from my perspective. I've got one of the smaller baskets on order, but currently I don't know how much use it will be getting!


----------



## MikeHag

Looking forward to more reviews of VST baskets. I see Square Mile are selling them now too.


----------



## garydyke1

Steve from Hasbean was raving about his initial experiments with them on Twitter yesterday, blind taste tests etc

This makes me even more frustrated. (scratches head wondering if anyone i know could machine 1.5mm off the bottom of my p-filter so the 18g VST will fit.....hmmmm)


----------



## crispy

Sorry to hear the basket doesn't fit Gary, that sucks... You want me to add a 14g to order? I am considering an order for a 14g too as the 17/18 really seems very deep and more like a triple...

I think I may just have to adjust dose and tamp relative to weight instead of levelling off the coffee with a card as I usually do... it does seem different though having an 18g dose sit so far into the basket post tamping... seems more in line with a number of baristas though where the top of the tamper ends up level with the top of the basket, learning curves









I haven't really hit a sweet spot with my basket yet, although I blame this more on the beans I have used since receiving the basket (maybe denial)... bought some beans from Artisan roast in Edinburgh, and whilst the coffee in store was great they just weren't to my tasting, far too light and not the notes I desire...

Will be able to give more feedback when I use some new beans, hopefully arriving today... using a WDT does help but I need to get my levelling on initial tamp more even, definitely got some basket bias going on... might use my Synesso to make me feel better


----------



## garydyke1

crispy said:


> Sorry to hear the basket doesn't fit Gary, that sucks... You want me to add a 14g to order? I am considering an order for a 14g too as the 17/18 really seems very deep and more like a triple...
> 
> I think I may just have to adjust dose and tamp relative to weight instead of levelling off the coffee with a card as I usually do... it does seem different though having an 18g dose sit so far into the basket post tamping... seems more in line with a number of baristas though where the top of the tamper ends up level with the top of the basket, learning curves
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't really hit a sweet spot with my basket yet, although I blame this more on the beans I have used since receiving the basket (maybe denial)... bought some beans from Artisan roast in Edinburgh, and whilst the coffee in store was great they just weren't to my tasting, far too light and not the notes I desire...
> 
> Will be able to give more feedback when I use some new beans, hopefully arriving today... using a WDT does help but I need to get my levelling on initial tamp more even, definitely got some basket bias going on... might use my Synesso to make me feel better


Yes please. If no-one wants this 18g one then Ill keep it for my normal p-filter...the added size probably more suitable for a split pour for two drinks


----------



## Combercoffee

Chris,

Basket arrived yesterday - thanks. Wasn't able to play with it until today. It was a long wait for the Duetto to warm up!!

I don't know how the others have found the baskets but I had to do a bit or re-dialing. Once completed though the quality of shot was vastly improved. Much more crema and a smoother taste with more flavours working in the background. Don't get me wrong, I previously enjoyed the shots I was getting but this is a definite improvement.

I read earlier by vintagecigarman that he had to re-dial with his Mazzer - I found that I had to grind about 3 notches finer on my Mazzer.

Looking forward to tomorrow morning already!

Thanks again Chris.


----------



## garydyke1

vintagecigarman said:


> I weigh 18g of beans and grind them into the basket in the pf. This gives a little mound just over the top. A little careful Stockfleth levels it out to just short of the top of the basket. Tamping then compresses it considerably.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Its about time we saw a video from you : )


----------



## vintagecigarman

Sorry, Gary, I don't do videos - a long-standing issue with me!

(And you can probably guess how much it annoys me to pay for video technology in still digital cameras.)

Sent via Tapatalk from my HTC Desire HD.

And, actually, the world DOES revolve around my Glen of Imaal terrier!


----------



## garydyke1

vintagecigarman said:


> Sorry, Gary, I don't do videos - a long-standing issue with me!
> 
> (And you can probably guess how much it annoys me to pay for video technology in still digital cameras.)
> 
> Sent via Tapatalk from my HTC Desire HD.
> 
> And, actually, the world DOES revolve around my Glen of Imaal terrier!


Thats a real shame. Your HTC camera would be ample im sure


----------



## MikeHag

Sounds more like a protest vote than a technical barrier


----------



## vintagecigarman

MikeHag said:


> Sounds more like a protest vote than a technical barrier


Right first time, there, Mike. I found that I was doing far too much travelling where I was just seeing the world through a video viewfinder instead of taking part in the experience, so some years ago I got rid of all the kit and vowed never to shoot movies again. Kept to it up to now. But I also always thought that making movies was WORK, whereas taking stills was FUN.

But back on topic. One thing that I'm finding with the VST baskets is that it's difficult to get the puck out in one piece - and it needs a damned good whack to get it out at all. Don't know whether this is my tamping at fault, or if it's a result of the internal shape of the basket.

But the shots keep getting better!


----------



## ChiarasDad

I do fine getting the puck out in one piece if I knock it out at about 3:00-3:30 from the start of the shot. Earlier and it's wet and doesn't come out clean, later and it's dry and crumbly and doesn't come out clean. It's almost amusingly more finicky in this regard than my other baskets.


----------



## garydyke1

crispy said:


> Sorry to hear the basket doesn't fit Gary, that sucks... You want me to add a 14g to order? I am considering an order for a 14g too as the 17/18 really seems very deep and more like a triple...
> 
> I think I may just have to adjust dose and tamp relative to weight instead of levelling off the coffee with a card as I usually do... it does seem different though having an 18g dose sit so far into the basket post tamping... seems more in line with a number of baristas though where the top of the tamper ends up level with the top of the basket, learning curves
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't really hit a sweet spot with my basket yet, although I blame this more on the beans I have used since receiving the basket (maybe denial)... bought some beans from Artisan roast in Edinburgh, and whilst the coffee in store was great they just weren't to my tasting, far too light and not the notes I desire...
> 
> Will be able to give more feedback when I use some new beans, hopefully arriving today... using a WDT does help but I need to get my levelling on initial tamp more even, definitely got some basket bias going on... might use my Synesso to make me feel better


Any update on adding the 14g on to the order?


----------



## crispy

Added... he think mid September as LM factory gets back into operation at the start of September... will keep you posted though =)


----------



## Kevycornish

Any chance of adding me for a 14g order? I can pay with paypal

Thanks

Kevin


----------



## crispy

will email the guy and get another one added, no worries =)


----------



## vintagecigarman

Chris: If you have not already ordered this, I'm happy to sell on my 14g when it arrives. I'm just so happy with my 18g that I can't see me giving the 14 much use. If you have already ordered and anyone else wants mine......

Sent via Tapatalk from my HTC Desire HD.

And, actually, the world DOES revolve around my Glen of Imaal terrier!


----------



## Eyedee

Gary.

I'm back from ******* land and just catching up on this thread, if this 18 will fit my gaggia pf I'm interested if you still wish to part with it. Can you PM me please with costings

Ian


----------



## garydyke1

Eyedee said:


> Gary.
> 
> I'm back from ******* land and just catching up on this thread, if this 18 will fit my gaggia pf I'm interested if you still wish to part with it. Can you PM me please with costings
> 
> Ian


If you sort Crispy out with the cost of my replacement 14g one (should be the same as what I payed) , then PM my address Ill send it ASAP.

Crispy - you OK with this mate?


----------



## garydyke1

vintagecigarman said:


> Chris: If you have not already ordered this, I'm happy to sell on my 14g when it arrives. I'm just so happy with my 18g that I can't see me giving the 14 much use. If you have already ordered and anyone else wants mine......
> 
> Sent via Tapatalk from my HTC Desire HD.
> 
> And, actually, the world DOES revolve around my Glen of Imaal terrier!


Damn I would have had yours if Crispy hadnt already added me a 14g onto the order..... I want it noooooow : (


----------



## bobbytoad

Bummer I'm late to the party again ... Would have fancied one - will be interested in results every one gets!


----------



## MikeHag

bobbytoad said:


> Bummer I'm late to the party again ... Would have fancied one - will be interested in results every one gets!


You can get an 18g one from Square Mile... http://shop.squaremilecoffee.com/products/vst-18g-basket

I just ordered one today


----------



## MikeHag

Here's my take on the 18g VST on the day it arrived.

http://haggieslab.blogspot.com/2011/08/first-look-at-18g-vst-basket.html


----------



## crispy

Hello hello... no time at the moment, working too much and trying to recover the rest...

I have added an extra 14g for KevyCornish, that is the only extra so far... from what I can discern Gary will take Vintage's basket when it arrives so no need to send me money on behalf of Gary Eyedee...

The order is ongoing so if anyone else wants one then get in touch... I was going to go for a 14g but like Vintage I am loving my 18g loads at the moment... getting some good pours using Square Mile Summer Espresso beans, woo... love the fact they are 350g bags instead of 250g, by the time I dial everything where I want it I am down to about 200g... my concern is I only drink flat white's / latte's so I am potentially missing and ruining the benefits of using the vst... I have stopped using the WDT technique adjusting the grinder instead to compensate for this, so far so good if you tamp well...

Will try and get a videos up of a pour, possibly of a latte art attempt although this is still work in progress... I am finding it the baskets spritz more compared to my Synesso if the grind is too fine (pressure build up in the basket), although I think this is the case with most machines...

Costings on the baskets are £18.17 - postage in the UK to get it to you is about £2, depends on the post office attendant... all in if you want one and haven't ordered let me know, call it £20 all in.. I am not making money on these by the way...

Looks as if the 18g at Square have sold out so if you want an 18 will try and find out if and when they are available...

Alright, dinner time... always hungry, benefit of being an athlete =)


----------



## vintagecigarman

Not amazingly clear in my own mind what is happening re my 14g basket as I don't know if Gary is prepared to wait for the September delivery.

I'm OK either way. The 14g basket coming for me is up for grabs, though first chance obviously goes to Gary. If no-one wants it then no problem, I'll try it myself. (Though I can't see it improving on the 18g, I'll give it a try -may make great single ristretttos!)

Chris, I really admire how cool you've been throughout this - really grateful for you getting the 18g basket for me.


----------



## garydyke1

Yes prepared to wait until Sept, Ill take Vintages' plz

Eyedee has paypal'd me for my 18g basket so doesnt need another one ordering


----------



## garydyke1

MikeHag said:


> Here's my take on the 18g VST on the day it arrived.
> 
> http://haggieslab.blogspot.com/2011/08/first-look-at-18g-vst-basket.html


How you getting on with the SJ? Doser a pain to keep clean? Did you mod the sweeping arms?


----------



## MikeHag

Thanks for asking, Gary. Quite honestly I don't find it a huge step up from the Gaggia MDF! Controvertial, maybe, but I think the only real difference in domestic use is the larger burr size, which doesn't deliver a massive benefit in terms of grind quality, although it is very probably better. In a commercial environment I'd notice a massive difference because (a) I wouldn't be doing WDT, (b) I would benefit from the faster grinding the SJ offers, and © the grinder would be generating heat from continual use so the burr and motor sizes become more of a factor, but I think at home where time isn't such an issue and I'm not making many coffees then WDT combined with the Stockfleth Move overcome much of the shortfalls with the MDF's smaller-burrs. Really I think it's a bit of an unnecessary luxury having a commercial grinder at home... but since this is a hobby for many then there's no harm in that









Cleaning? Not a problem mate. Mods... after using it a few times I lost the urge... don't feel the need.


----------



## vintagecigarman

garydyke1 said:


> Yes prepared to wait until Sept, Ill take Vintages' plz


That's great, Gary. I've already paid Chris for both baskets, but only one lot of postage as at that time I'd expected both to be sent out at the same time. What I'd suggest is that, when they eventually arrive, you pay me for the basket, but get Chris to send it direct to you and then reimburse him for the postage. (But, like I say - let's wait for them to arrive first!)


----------



## vintagecigarman

MikeHag said:


> T Really I think it's a bit of an unnecessary luxury having a commercial grinder at home... but since this is a hobby for many then there's no harm in that


Ain't that the truth?

I often think that I've spent a totally disproportionate amount of money on coffee-making kit, but at least I get a real buzz (in more ways than one) when I'm using it. But compared to the way a lot of hobbies go (- I often wonder how many digital SLR owners ever set their cameras on anything other than the most basic setting?) I reckon that most of us who buy pricey coffee gear at least work on using it to its full potential.


----------



## bobbytoad

Would be interested in an 18 if there are any kicking around


----------



## crispy

Want me to try and add one to the order bobbytoad?? they tend to dose closer to 20g to be honest, but they are lovely...


----------



## vintagecigarman

crispy said:


> ...they tend to dose closer to 20g to be honest, but they are lovely...


Got to admit that I've got my best shots with a straight 18g - that is, weighing and grinding 18g of beans and not paying any attention to the amount of headspace left after tamping. Wonder what others are finding?


----------



## MikeHag

Only had it two days but here's my findings. I usually use a tad over 18g and with the VST I get a very slight concave surface on the puck before tamping (I do Stockfleths and then a finger swipe), so I can see how it would be easy to fit a slightly larger dose in the basket if they perhaps settle the grinds more (by tapping the portafilter on the bench several times), and making a flat sweep with a knife/credit card. But even with the 18g I get an indentation from the Gaggia Classic shower screen so I wouldn't want much more in the basket than that.


----------



## garydyke1

MikeHag said:


> Only had it two days but here's my findings. I usually use a tad over 18g and with the VST I get a very slight concave surface on the puck before tamping (I do Stockfleths and then a finger swipe), so I can see how it would be easy to fit a slightly larger dose in the basket if they perhaps settle the grinds more (by tapping the portafilter on the bench several times), and making a flat sweep with a knife/credit card. But even with the 18g I get an indentation from the Gaggia Classic shower screen so I wouldn't want much more in the basket than that.


I must be grinding way finer than you guys, I would have got 20-21-2g into the 18g VST, without a tap down


----------



## MikeHag

I know your extraction times are longer than mine, Gary, so I think you might be right there.


----------



## garydyke1

MikeHag said:


> I know your extraction times are longer than mine, Gary, so I think you might be right there.


I might try a few shots a little courser, last batch of beans I have were quite clumpy/sticky and ive seen a bit of early blonding


----------



## MikeHag

Today the volume in my 18g VST is slightly lower, prob cos I'm now using different beans. Can defo see how you'd easily get more grammes in.


----------



## bobbytoad

Hi Crispy,thanks for the reply,

if you wouldn't mind trying to add me on for an 18 that would be appreciated -

am I right in understanding this gives a 2+ oz shot?

Anyways should give me better results than my existing double basket


----------



## crispy

Hi Bobby, no problem...

Shot wise it depends on extraction ratio - check here... http://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b62/shekk/extractionratios-2.png...

you would be pretty close to the regular espresso ratio of 50%... remember that 20g of coffee in the portafilter at a 50% ratio would give more than 40g as it would include dissolved solids from the coffee... the 22g basket would be rather large, due to the nature of the shape of the vst I assume it would level closer to 25g... ChiarasDad could give you some insight into this...


----------



## MikeHag

Simple answer, yep. 18g VST basket is suitabls as a 2oz double basket


----------



## crispy

Well put Mike


----------



## Andy Blyth

Can anyone tell me if this is the VST basket? or is it slightly different?

http://www.coffeehit.co.uk/la-marzocco-strada-basket-18g/p863

The picture on Coffeehit doesn't portray the gleaming shininess which the other pictures do.


----------



## funinacup

Looks like it to me Andy.

Sent from my Galaxy S using Tapatalk


----------



## DavidBondy

Now, I don't want to rain on anyone's parade here but I am a little cynical about these new baskets.

I was fortunate enough to be invited to the home of Dan who runs the http://www.home-barista.com site. He has an informal get-together from time-to-time with a bunch of coffee aficionados associated with Counter Culture Coffee in Durham, NC. I was lucky enough to be in town and was invited.

Anyway, we tried the baskets on a big La Marzocco machine and a bunch of others in a blind tasting and NONE of us could taste any difference using the same machine, water, coffee and barista!

As a result, I have changed my mind and decided not to purchase one.

The pictures of our get together (and this is in his house!!) are here: 


 

David


----------



## vintagecigarman

Totally different perspective from me I'm afraid.

Pound for pound, I rate the VST basket as the single biggest improvement in my espresso making in recent years.

Recently tried the original Rocket basket again, and I'm dammed sure I can tell the difference.

I find that the VST gives amazingly repeatable results time after time.

I have tried to convince myself that I am mistaken and that a simple thing like a basket can't make so much difference, but for me it just does.

Just goes to show how subjective the appreciation of coffee is.

Sent via Tapatalk from my HTC Desire HD.


----------



## MikeHag

DavidBondy said:


> Now, I don't want to rain on anyone's parade here but I am a little cynical about these new baskets.
> 
> I was fortunate enough to be invited to the home of Dan who runs the http://www.home-barista.com site. He has an informal get-together from time-to-time with a bunch of coffee aficionados associated with Counter Culture Coffee in Durham, NC. I was lucky enough to be in town and was invited.
> 
> Anyway, we tried the baskets on a big La Marzocco machine and a bunch of others in a blind tasting and NONE of us could taste any difference using the same machine, water, coffee and barista!
> 
> As a result, I have changed my mind and decided not to purchase one.
> 
> The pictures of our get together (and this is in his house!!) are here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> David


What a great set of pics and a fantastic opportunity to be invited, David. I think Dan should no longer be allowed to call himself a home barista with that monster in the kitchen









So with contrasting views, it seems the jury remains out on VST baskets for now. Can't wait until more people post their findings. I am overdue to post a direct taste comparison on my blog, but the 'appearance' test I ran recently threw up the following:



> In advance of tasting the espresso, which I shall leave for another post, the main visual difference is that the espresso flow did not blonde at all during extraction, whereas with the standard basket blonding did begin to occur around 22-25 seconds. I'd expect this to lead to a sweeter shot, which would marry up with many user's comments.
> 
> As a prelude to a taste test, I gave my wife the first VST shot in a latte without any indication that it was different from what I usually give her. I asked for her opinion and she said it was "Great".
> 
> "Compared to yesterday's?"
> 
> "Yes... better."
> 
> "Why?" I asked.
> 
> "It has no hint of bitterness at all. It's very smooth"


----------



## vintagecigarman

One of the issues that I have found with the VST is that it requires a finer grind than the original basket in order not to deliver too fast a pour.

Are others experiencing the same?

Sent via Tapatalk from my HTC Desire HD.


----------



## MikeHag

Yes, marginally finer. I think it's because the base is larger so the puck itself is thinner and hence there's less resistance.


----------



## vintagecigarman

That's interesting about puck thickness having an effect on speed of delivery, Mike.

Does this mean that the smaller basketed machines - eg those with 53mm baskets, generally need a coarser grind than 58mm, given the same dose?

Sent via Tapatalk from my HTC Desire HD.


----------



## MikeHag

Well I've never used a 53mm basket, but since it would result in a thicker puck (because the only way for the grinds to go is up) then I'd have to assume there'd be greater resistance and so, as you say, the grind would need to be coarser.

Got me thinking now... with a coarser grind of course there's a smaller specific surface area on the grinds, so that would suggest the extraction on a 53mm basket would be less effective and would blond earlier, wouldn't it? Perhaps another thread









Anyway, here's a pic of a VST (spent) puck next to a standard basket puck. I should have taken a side-on pic too.


----------



## vintagecigarman

That's really got me thinking too, as I've been using the same grind in my Pavoni (49mm) as in the VST, and if anything it's producing a darker richer brew. (Though I am well aware that this is like comparing chalk and cheese.)

Since I posted about needing a finer grind I found this from Seattle Coffee Gear:






I don't think I had to change my grind quite as much as this!


----------



## bobbytoad

When's the next batch of VST's expected to be available?


----------



## crispy

I assume mid September bobby, just awaiting an email from the supplier...

Have ordered a 14g to compare to my 18g... more shiny toys =)

I am also noticing that grind has to be finer Vintage ... suffering with a little more spritzing where high pressure areas develop in the basket, possibly due to clumping although this is minimal... not using a WDT anymore and getting good results... still need to put a video up, although I think I would only be happy with the elusive 'god' shot that will never happen...


----------



## MikeHag

vintagecigarman said:


> Since I posted about needing a finer grind I found this from Seattle Coffee Gear:


Good old Gail & Kat. It doesn't matter what you're searching for, they've done a vid.


----------



## pbutterworth

Crispy,

If you can add another 14g one to the order I would appreciate it. Can pay by paypal or direct transfer, whatever you prefer.

Thanks

Paul


----------



## bobbytoad

MikeHag said:


> Good old Gail & Kat. It doesn't matter what you're searching for, they've done a vid.


lol does Kat appear in any videos - or is she just the voice (never to be seen) of Seattle Coffee.

I hate their videos - they just make me want to buy stuff i cant afford!!


----------



## MikeHag

Never seen Kat in any of em. I think it's probably best if we each have our own mental image of her. "Good morning Gaaaaaiiiill!"... I'm thinking blonde


----------



## vintagecigarman

MikeHag said:


> Good old Gail & Kat. It doesn't matter what you're searching for, they've done a vid.


To preserve their reputations I think that we should make it clear that this just refers to coffee!


----------



## jimrobo

Kat has a sexy voice though! I'd be most upset if she wasn't stunning!


----------



## Monkey_Devil

MikeHag said:


> Here's my take on the 18g VST on the day it arrived.
> 
> http://haggieslab.blogspot.com/2011/08/first-look-at-18g-vst-basket.html


Hope you don't mind my asking, but when I watch your videos, you say 2oz, but only pour up to the line on the shot glass, which marks 1oz. Am I missing something?

Just to let people know, it now appears coffeehit are carrying the 18g and 21g baskets now as "strada baskets". Might get one soon. Will a 58mm tamper work in these?


----------



## jimrobo

Disappointingly I caught a glimpse of her in one of the videos!!


----------



## MikeHag

Monkey_Devil said:


> Hope you don't mind my asking, but when I watch your videos, you say 2oz, but only pour up to the line on the shot glass, which marks 1oz. Am I missing something?


Not sure which vid you mean but my glass is a 2oz one. Don't mind your asking


----------



## Monkey_Devil

Ah right-o then







didn't know you could get ones with it lined at 2oz. Where from? Handy for naked portafilters


----------



## bobbytoad

Whittards - high street chain do 2 oz lined shot glass - http://www.whittard.co.uk/whittard_shot_glass.htm there also marked down in price quite often in store.

They're quite dumpy which is great for a twin spout porta-filter, fits underneath and catches both streams nicely


----------



## MikeHag

Monkey_Devil said:


> Ah right-o then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> didn't know you could get ones with it lined at 2oz. Where from? Handy for naked portafilters


http://www.happydonkey.co.uk/hd0371.html

Hmmm. All this time I thought it was lined at 2oz but the website says it's a 2oz glass but it's lined at 1oz, as you say. Not sure I believe that. Clearly there isn't the same capacity above the line as below it.










But if so then that's quite a revelation to me. It won't change anything since I don't aim for 2oz, or the line. I go by weight.

But ... just... wow. That's a very interesting discovery!


----------



## RvB

I've got some of them too, they will just about hold 2oz brimmed and the line is indeed 1oz. The taper of the sides and the thickness of glass (thinner at the top and really thick at the botton) give it the extra volume at the top. So it might not look like it, but it is.


----------



## crispy

hi hi... quick update to say the baskets have been manufactured and are undergoing testing then will be dispatched to Nuova then to me then to you... hopefully in the next 10 days or so...

woot =)


----------



## Monkey_Devil

MikeHag said:


> http://www.happydonkey.co.uk/hd0371.html
> 
> Hmmm. All this time I thought it was lined at 2oz but the website says it's a 2oz glass but it's lined at 1oz, as you say. Not sure I believe that. Clearly there isn't the same capacity above the line as below it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But if so then that's quite a revelation to me. It won't change anything since I don't aim for 2oz, or the line. I go by weight.
> 
> But ... just... wow. That's a very interesting discovery!


I thought that with mine, but as RvB says, if you measure out 2oz it well fit right to the rim. As you say though, if your brewing to weight then its kind of irrelevant. I find the whole "2oz in 25 seconds" rule to usually not come true when brewing to weight.


----------



## MikeHag

Exactly, unless you go towards the lungo end of the scale


----------



## MonkeyHarris

crispy said:


> hi hi... quick update to say the baskets have been manufactured and are undergoing testing then will be dispatched to Nuova then to me then to you... hopefully in the next 10 days or so...
> 
> woot =)


Thanks for the update. It's like waiting for Xmas


----------



## crispy

Ok to those who ordered, I have now received the remaining baskets...

To those who haven't paid, please can you send £21 to my paypal of [email protected] as a gift - this will include basket cost as well as postage and packaging to your home... if all of you could also send me a message just to double confirm what you are waiting on as well as your postage name and your address... I do have a list but want to cross-check it, hope that's ok...

I will try and get these out to you as soon as possible, please bear with me but hopefully within the next 7 days...

Chris =)


----------



## Kevycornish

Hi crispy have you got one for me?

Kevin Cornish.

I asked if you had a single

Thanks

Kevin


----------



## crispy

yes I do, top man... I had a 14g here and just couldn't work out who it was for... message me with those details and will get it out to you tomorrow...

sent baskets: Comber (14g), Andy L (17g) and Monkey (14g)

to send: Gary (14g), Edward (14g), Kevycornish (14g) and bobbytoad (17g), pbutterworth (14g)

Need addresses and payments then will get these to you...


----------



## bobbytoad

Awesome Crispy - will sort out paypal payment tomorrow evening - hope that's ok


----------



## garydyke1

crispy said:


> yes I do, top man... I had a 14g here and just couldn't work out who it was for... message me with those details and will get it out to you tomorrow...
> 
> sent baskets: Comber (14g), Andy L (17g) and Monkey (14g)
> 
> to send: pbutteworth (14g), Edward (14g), Kevycornish (14g) and bobbytoad (14g)
> 
> Need addresses and payments then will get these to you...


Is my 14g-er in there too? Its the one Vintage has already paid for ...


----------



## MikeHag

So many 14g (15g) baskets! Any particular reason why you've each gone for the small (14/15) rather than the medium (17/18)?


----------



## bobbytoad

Hi Crispy, I was down for a 18g (see my post No.134 in this thread) is that a problem?


----------



## Kevycornish

Thanks crispy I already have the 18 square mile didnot have any singles in stock last month I will pm you my address

Thanks again

Kev


----------



## garydyke1

MikeHag said:


> So many 14g (15g) baskets! Any particular reason why you've each gone for the small (14/15) rather than the medium (17/18)?


THe 17/18 wouldnt fit in my machine with the Expobar naked p-filter! I also found the 18g one held loads of coffee compared to my Expobar double, 20-21-22g versus 17-18-19


----------



## crispy

No problem Bobby... I have been racking my brain as to who was after a 17g, thankfully you have stopped my mind hurt...

There is indeed a 17g with your name on it (they list as 14/17/21 but don't worry, it is the size you wanted)...

EDIT:

Oh my word, seem to be a basket short, a 14g to be precise... what I will do is put the 14g I ordered for myself into the available baskets, I can live with the 17/18g basket size... let me know if anyone minds getting one that has been used 3 times, if not, I will do a random pick to make it fair... it will come with packaging and stat sheet as new ones do and is in new condition...

Chris


----------



## garydyke1

crispy said:


> No problem Bobby... I have been racking my brain as to who was after a 17g, thankfully you have stopped my mind hurt...
> 
> There is indeed a 17g with your name on it (they list as 14/17/21 but don't worry, it is the size you wanted)...
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Oh my word, seem to be a basket short, a 14g to be precise... what I will do is put the 14g I ordered for myself into the available baskets, I can live with the 17/18g basket size... let me know if anyone minds getting one that has been used 3 times, if not, I will do a random pick to make it fair... it will come with packaging and stat sheet as new ones do and is in new condition...
> 
> Chris


toss a coin : )


----------



## bobbytoad

Thanks - Payment now sent for the 17g!!

Now all I need is a machine to go with it....


----------



## MonkeyHarris

MikeHag said:


> So many 14g (15g) baskets! Any particular reason why you've each gone for the small (14/15) rather than the medium (17/18)?


My 14g Synesso holds between 17-19g depending on bean/grind which is perfect for me (as I'm a skin flint with beans). I've also heard that the 18g basket holds alot more than 18g and I'm hoping it will be the same story with the 14g VST. I need to have my grinds level with the top of the basket to tamp well otherwise I would have just got the 18g one.

Edit: Thanks once again Crispy. Can't wait for it to arrive


----------



## crispy

Huh, you don't have a machine or one that justifies the use of shiny goodness?

Payment received, will get it sent tomorrow... cheers =)


----------



## bobbytoad

crispy said:


> Huh, you don't have a machine or one that justifies the use of shiny goodness?
> 
> Payment received, will get it sent tomorrow... cheers =)


Can't. Wait


----------



## MonkeyHarris

Basket turned up today. Thanks Crispy.

For anyone who's interested (someone was) my 58.5mm RB fits it perfectly. Not tight at all.


----------



## Kevycornish

Thanks monkey yes I asked a while back

Now where can I get a 58.5 RB tamper?

Thanks again

Kevin


----------



## MonkeyHarris

Coffeehit do them but last time I looked they were awaiting more stock.


----------



## Combercoffee

Basket arrived safely Crispy. Thanks again - two to play with now.

A 58.5mm tamper is next on the list! Those who spoke about the RB 58.5 - where did you purchase from?


----------



## garydyke1

Mine arrived yesterday. 3 shots later im 100% convinced these are awesome. Grind a tiny bit finer but much more consistent results


----------



## MikeHag

Good stuff! Great to start reading reviews. If anyone has comments on the 14g and 22g...


----------



## pbutterworth

Crispy,

Thanks. I just saw the messages. I sent payment earlier today.

Thanks for your help.

Paul


----------



## Kevycornish

Many thanks. Crispy received my single basket today.

That's my collection complete, single, double and triple, thanks again.

Now I need some nice beans to fill them.

14g seems big but it is smaller than the 22g

Kevin


----------



## pbutterworth

Crispy,

Many thanks. I got the basket last week. Glad I only wet for a 14g one, as it's bigger than I expected. So far seems pretty good.

Cheers

Paul


----------



## jimbow

I really wish I had stumbled across this thread before I ordered my VST baskets a couple of months ago...

I really wanted a 15g VST basket which was not available from Square Mile (or as a LM Strada basket on CoffeeHit) at the time. As an aside for those who are looking to purchase one themselves, I notice that the 15g basket has since appeared on the Square Mile website.

After much procrastination, I ordered 15g and 18g baskets directly from the VST online shop and figured by the time the USD/GBP exchange rate had been factored in, the additional international shipping costs did not make much difference. When the baskets eventually arrived in the UK, I received a card from Royal Mail saying that I had been charged an additional £15 for the items which was payable on collection from the local Royal Mail depot. This £15 included customs duty and an associated flat rate admin charge of £8 and underpaid postage and its associated flat rate admin charge of £1.

I can report my experience of the baskets since receiving them has been very positive indeed. Both baskets perform excellently with more consistency between shots, much later blonding in the pour and more balanced flavour in the cup.

Of the two baskets, the 18g basket probably exhibits a bigger difference compared to a stock basket as it allows a finer grind than one would usually be able to achieve with that volume of coffee in a stock basket. So if you usually dose on the high side then this basket will yield much higher extraction levels than are achievable with the same volume of coffee in a stock basket.

In answer to an earlier question, I like using the 15g with many coffees because I believe higher extraction levels are achievable with a lower depth of coffee in the basket leading to more sweetness and better balance in the cup.

By the way, has anyone looked at the VST online store recently? I just noticed that they have added more baskets to their range. In addition to their 15g, 18g and 22g baskets, they now also sell a 7g basket and a 20g "Competition" basket. They also sell all of their baskets as ridge-less variants.


----------



## Andy Blyth

I just ordered an 18g VST from Square Mile. Can't wait to receive it!!!!


----------



## MikeHag

jimbow said:


> In answer to an earlier question, I like using the 15g with many coffees because I believe higher extraction levels are achievable with a lower depth of coffee in the basket leading to more sweetness and better balance in the cup.
> 
> .


Interesting. Are you aiming for the same weight/volume as you do with the 18g, so a lower brewing ratio? You'd certainly get a higher extraction yield but I'd have expected more bitterness.


----------



## jimbow

MikeHag said:


> Interesting. Are you aiming for the same weight/volume as you do with the 18g, so a lower brewing ratio? You'd certainly get a higher extraction yield but I'd have expected more bitterness.


I aim for the same brewing ratio (in this case 55%). Interestingly, I might be imagining it but, the difference in flavour seems less pronounced as the cup cools. More research required


----------



## MikeHag

Even more interesting







So since the dose is smaller (than, say, the 18g basket), and also the puck is thin due to the wide basket base of the VST, the grind is set finer to compensate... Hence more surface area and higher solids count. If it's the same brew ratio as an 18g then that would mean, I think, that it would be a thicker drink (because a greater proportion of the beverage weight is made up of coffee solids).

.

..

...

I need to think about this more! I might be confusing myself.


----------



## MonkeyHarris

MikeHag said:


> Even more interesting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So since the dose is smaller (than, say, the 18g basket), and also the puck is thin due to the wide basket base of the VST, the grind is set finer to compensate... Hence more surface area and higher solids count. If it's the same brew ratio as an 18g then that would mean, I think, that it would be a thicker drink (because a greater proportion of the beverage weight is made up of coffee solids).
> 
> .
> 
> ..
> 
> ...
> 
> I need to think about this more! I might be confusing myself.


You've seriously confused me









I can comfortably fit 17g in the 15g basket. That seems to acheive the best shot for most beans (for my taste anyway) with a 60% brewing ratio. To confuse matters further I sometimes find a quicker than normal extraction produces the sweetest shots. i.e. 20 seconds.


----------



## jimbow

After some extensive reading today I am not sure whether I am closer to explaining the difference or just confusing myself further 

The following two articles, both by Jim Schulman, were of particular in

http://www.coffeecuppers.com/Espresso.htm

http://www.home-barista.com/reviews/how-filter-baskets-affect-espresso-taste-and-barista-technique-t18743.html

The first paper I had read before but clearly paid nowhere near enough attention to during my previous reading. The paper goes some way to explaining why shorter columns of coffee in a given basket can achieve higher levels of extraction. In the case of the 15g and 18g VST baskets the hole sizes are different which should - at least partly - offset the difference in puck depth within the baskets when they are filled.

The second article might explain why any difference seemed less pronounced when the coffee cooled (or perhaps more importantly, as the crema dissipated).


----------



## MikeHag

So you are indeed talking about extraction rather than strength. Thanks for clarifying... I wasn't sure and assumed strength just because ext % can be tough to measure.

I keep thinking of something on the Square Mile website... it said that with the VST baskets "you can now grind finely enough to properly extract your dose of coffee". I don't quite understand its full meaning but I think this discussion is helping. I'm re-reading the Schulman paper now (good paper but has several unreferenced claims that I'd love to know the source of) and haven't seen your second link before so I'll read that too. Thanks







Damn, I want an ExtractMojo thingy so much!! In the meantime my tastebuds will have to do, but I'm tempted by the 14g basket now.


----------



## jimrobo

I thought I needed to get in on the vst action so ordered one from square mile earlier today! And a cheeky bag of their espresso blend. First beans I've had from them!


----------



## heliuscc

what tamper for vst baskets guys? Just ordered a 15g, but need a new tamp anyway. looking at a motta 58mm, any ideas??


----------



## jimbow

MikeHag said:


> I keep thinking of something on the Square Mile website... it said that with the VST baskets "you can now grind finely enough to properly extract your dose of coffee".


Looking at the 15g and 18g baskets next to each other, the larger capacity of the 18g basket is not the only difference between the two baskets. The 18g basket also has much larger diameter holes on the bottom. I would imagine that this causes less resistance during brewing than the holes on the 15g and so similar grinds can be used with both baskets whilst keeping the brew time constant. This is similar to the way that the different diameter bottoms of the stock 7g and 14g baskets allow the same grind to be used for both baskets. Usually to brew a 18g dose of coffee in a stock 14g one would need to coarsen the grind to compensate for the basket's resistance. With the 18g basket, the basket itself has less resistance and so no grind compensation is required. However, in practice, I have found that the 18g basket still requires a slightly coarser grind than the 15g basket.



MikeHag said:


> Damn, I want an ExtractMojo thingy so much!!


Me too!!


----------

